# BRBR Gates opening!



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

So, this is what I know. Talked to a refuge person and if the government opens, as soon as they get the paperwork from up above the gates are going to be open! That could be 6:00,8:00,12:00 tomorrow or whenever! That's my rumor for the day


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good news! Now everyone get up there when it opens and push the birds South to the WMA's.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I did take a drive out to the locked gate with a friends of the refuge truck sitting right next to the gate! LOL Anyway, lots of ducks from what I saw. I totally agree that once the refuge gets a lil pressure it will help all the other WMA's out a ton!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok I saw the bill was passed. Does anyone know if this means it will be open in morning.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys, I'm sure I am not the only one that will be notified but I will get a text from a refuge staff member tonight once the bill is passed. I will post up as soon as I get that text so everyone knows the time the gate will open.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok so here is the latest i know. Bob Barrett (BRBR Director) called me a few hours ago. He said they are going to do all they can do to get the refuge system open tomorrow or at the latest Friday. They are hoping for tomorrow but a lot of things have to happen first. just as Drakebob01 indicated they are waiting on the chain reaction of events to allow them to unlock the gates. if the house passes the CR, it goes to the president to sign. after he signs it then the ball starts rolling. ultimately Bob said he can not open the gates until he gets a directive order from the refuge systems manger guy. the bureaucracy and red tape of the Feds is 15 miles thick!!! Anyhow Bob isnt sure when that will come through. Bob said he would absolutely love to open the gates as soon as possible. however doing it before he is allowed would put his job in jeopardy. Something he isnt willing to risk his job over. that is the latest i know.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have two really good friends that are employees at the bear. They told me as soon as they get the call when to return to work and open it up, they will let me know. I'll post it when I hear.


----------



## bsicchitano (Oct 17, 2013)

That wasn't friends of refuge it was the FWS special agent


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, we will be at the gates at 5 in the morning and I will give a update then!


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I just spoke to Greg Mullin. He and Bob will be there at 5:00 but as of now they do not have authorization to open the gates. They get that from US Fish & Wildlife after the Bill is signed by Obama.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

As of 5:30 the red bat phone hasn't rang and the gates are locked


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Bob, are there a lot of people out waiting in line?


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

No, only about a dozen


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Let the games begin!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:EAT:


good luck gents, be safe.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

drakebob01 said:


> Let the games begin!


^^ does that mean they switched the gate on, cut the red tape, dropped the green light, tossed the ****ies in the air...?

in other words, GO TIME??


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

*Go time?*

I keep hitting my refresh button looking for an answer to Longgun's question.

Is it go time?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lmao...

the native's are restless! ;-) 8)

:EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT: OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE!OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE!OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE! OPEN THE GATE!:EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Usually by now, the crowd has left the refuge and is usually tollerable to hunt. Now, the madness is just beginning! I'll pass on the BRBR for the year.


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Usually by now, the crowd has left the refuge and is usually tollerable to hunt. Now, the madness is just beginning! I'll pass on the BRBR for the year.


Not me. The word came a little late or I would have been out there this AM. My boy has the boat out at Ogden Bay this morning. I'll be at BRBR bright and early tomorrow...with a lot of others I'm sure.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

I just wanna hunt, its been 15 years since Ive laid the smack down on ducks n geese.


----------



## Thesportinglifestyle (Oct 17, 2013)

Had a good day at the refuge yesterday, not as many people as I thought there would be.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Need to shut it back down. The hunting was better when it was closed.


----------

